#  Krankheiten >   starke bauchschmerzen und blut im stuhl >

## Stiefelchen

hallo ihr lieben,
ich weiß ich war lange nicht das, es war fast soweit das ich gar nicht mehr auf dieser welt gewesen wäre, aber das ist ein anderes thema. 
ich brauch wiedermal euer fachwissen und hilfe 
also im großen und ganzen geht es mir ja schon besser, wenn doch nur mein körper auch bisschen mitmachen würde *grummel*
meine gelenke sind sowas von steif und dick, das ist ja schon doof genug
aber nein das reicht nicht, seit gestern habe ich problem mit dem linken ohr  man ich hör doch rechts schon kaum was, nun gut hab ja direkt für montag einen termin bekommen...................... 
doch heute am späten nachmittag so gegen 19 uhr bekam ich bauchschmerzen, wie ja so oft, ich musste dringend zur toi und hatte doch tatsächlich mit leichter verstopfung zu tun  , ich drückte etwas fester und da passierte wohl etwas keine ahnung was, auf jeden fall knackte es in meinem bach recht ca. in höhe das bauchnabels, es fing auch sofort an sehrrrr stark zu brennen, was es jetzt 22.50 uhr immer noch tut, aufrechtes stehen ist immer noch nicht drin und wenn ich aufstehe werden die schmerzen und das brennen noch schlimmer !! komisch
aber da ist noch was, als ich mich abwichte sah ich Blut am papier, und dann nicht nur am papier  der stuhl war mit blut versetzt, also frisches rotes blut.........................was ist das nun wieder??
bei meiner letztes darmspiegelung letztes jahr haben sie mir gesagt ich hätte keinerlei hämorrieden und keine polypen, eine kleiner hautüberschuß am schließmuskel da sie bei der entbindung bis dahin geschnitten hatten, das wärs.
nun brennt es und tut echt weh, michael wollte mich schon sofort ins krankenhaus bringen aber ich konnte mich erfolgreich dagegen wehren. 
nun lieg ich im bett und vor ungefähr, 40 min. wurd ich wieder wach weil mein mund weh tut, ich schaute rein bzw. micha mit einer kl. lampe und da ist unter der zunge rechts die schleimhaut aufgegangen und der rachen sowie der knochen zum kiefergelenk hochzus richtung gaumen ist feuer rot, auch das brennt jetzt und tut weh   
wobei mein bauch doch viel schlimmer ist! schnief 
bitte sag mir einer das er das auch schon hatte und alles nix ist!!! bütte
ich mag nicht wieder ins kh............... 
ich werd jetzt versuchen wieder bisschen zu schlafen, und hoffen das es morgen weg ist...............nur wenn nicht :Huh?: ........sollte ich dann wirklich ins kh fahren und fragen oder noch bis montag warten :Huh?: 
wie würdet ihr es machen wärd ihr ich?? 
ein kleines daumendrücken schadet bestimmt nicht --------DANKE dafür 
menno, wofür strammpel ich mir eigentlich immer einen ab, wenn da immer gleich einer steht mit ner keuhle ...........kann mir das mal einer sagen?? 
lieben gruß und danke für s zuhören 
eure elke 
genießt das wetter morgen noch, dann soll ja erstmal schluß sein mit sonne

----------


## sun

Guten morgen! 
Also ich bin kein Arzt und ich hatte das selber noch nicht.  
Aber ich würde trotzdem raten ins KH zu fahren, so schnell wie möglich. 
Das hört sich nicht so gut an.  
tut mir leid, dass ich das jetzt so schreibe. Aber das ist wirklich so. 
Fahr bitte lieber ins KH, ist besser, als es ist dann was und du hättest dir gedacht, wäre ich doch gefahren.  
Ich weiß, ich bin auch eine, die schon oft ins KH mußte. Und micht kotzt es jedesmal wieder an, wäre mich mit Händen und Füßen, dennoch hilft es oft trotzdem nicht. Mein Hausarzt probiert auch immer, was er alles selber machen kann, bzw was wir ambulant machen können um mir es zu ersparen. Aber immer geht es leider nicht.  
Also ich würde schon fahren. BZW ich würde erst zum Wochenenddienst fahren. Gibt es sowas bei euch auch?  
Also bei uns hat jedes Wochenende ein anderer Hausarzt hier in der Umgebung Dienst. Da würde ich hin gehen und sehen, was der dazu sagt. Und meinen Hausarzt würde ich als erstes anrufen. Bei so einer Sache.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es ist mir unverständlich das du nicht ins Krankenhaus willst, 
nach dem was du da schilderst und die Schmerzen die du angibst 
kann es nur eine Möglichkeit geben. 
Sofortige Kontrolle/ abklären der möglichen Ursache.
Frisches Blut lässt auf eine Blutung im unteren MDT schliessen, 
da es sonst bräunlich verfärbt wäre. 
Ich hoffe das du die einsicht bereits hattest und es abklären lassen hast.
Ebenso hoffe ich das es nicht "großes" ist/ war. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Schubser,  bräunlich :Huh?:  Bei stärkeren Blutungen im oberen Verdauungstrakt ist der Stuhl pechschwarz (Teerstuhl), bei Durchfall dunkel anthrazit - aber niemals bräunlich.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## mämchen

Hallo liebes Stiefelchen, 
auch wenn du wirklich keinerlei Böcke auf Krankenhaus hast: ich wäre sicherlich aus Sorge gleich gegangen, denn was auch immer es ist, je früher etwas behandelt werden kann, desto geringer sollten die Folgen sein. 
Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass sich das ganze als harmlos heraus stellt/gestellt hat und es dir bald wieder besser geht. Ich warte schon auf deinen nächsten Beitrag, 
ganz liebe Grüße und feste-alle-Daumen-drück           
Ute

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hi ihr lieben, 
für alle die sich fragen was ich denn nun mache!! 
also, ich war beim arzt und heute bei meinem Hausarzt, er hat mich schon mal sehr gründlich untersucht und ist NICHT von meinem zustand begeistert, er sagte sofort das ich mit einem Bein schon im Krankenhaus bin, ich soll bitte meine tasche packen für den fall das es schnell gehen muss. er hat einiges an blut abgenommen und einen verdacht geäußert. 
ich habe wohl der untersuchungen eine eindeutige darmentzündung in einem bestimmten abschnitt hmm soweit so gut, wenn ich etwas mit der hand dagegen drücke geht es etwas besser, wenn ich dann aber zu schnell wieder loslasse sind die schmerzen doppelt so schlimm, man eh es nervt
der doc schaute sich auch die blutungsquellen an und den mund, der heute morgen ganz schlimm aussah mit den dicken blasen und rötungen und auch wirklich sche... weh tut, schlucken und reden laß ich schon freiwillig 
also er kontrollierte die blutungsquellen und meinte das es sich evtl. um eine bestimmtes syndrom handeln könne (Stevens oder so ähnlich) auf jedenfall kommt es da zu blutungen aus allen öffnungen am körper, fängt wohl gerade gerne im genitalbereich an und wandert dann durch den ganzen körper (bei mir genitalbereich, darm, mund) sollte sich der verdacht betätigen dann muss ich sofort ins krankenhaus, wenn sich das darmbluten nicht gibt innerhalb der nächsten 2 tagen, oder es gar noch schlimmer wird dann sofort rein oder die blut werte so aussehen das er es nicht verantworten kann, muss ich ebenfalls sofort ins krankenhaus, er wird heute mittag mit einem prof der gastroendrologie reden, der prof kennt mich auch schon gut aus seiner klinik, dort haben sie ja den leberschaden herrausgefunden und wird dort schon mal sicherstellen das er ein notfallbett hat. *stöhn*
ich sagte ihm das ich keinen bock auf KH habe und er lächelte und meinte : ganz klar, aber nur solange wie ich OK sagen kann und das wird nicht lange sein, ändert es sich nicht innerhalb der nächsten 2 tage. 
mein doc meint auch das ein entzündeter darm alleine sehr große probleme machen kann, nun ja er machte mir nicht sehr viel hoffnung das es ohne kh wieder rundläuft, aber er versucht es wenigstens und dafür bin ich ihm schon sehrrr dankbar. 
also ich bin nicht begeistert, werde mich aber an seine anweisungen halten und mir ganz viel ruhe antun!!!! die medis nehmen und mich vorschriftsmäßig wie von ihm gefordert morgen und übermorgen telefonisch bei ihm melden, sonst würde er zu recht sauer werden,
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch und bin samstag zuhause*hoffnungsvollschau* 
so, nun sind wir da angekommen wo mir vielleicht doch ein gedrückter daumen hilft und um den bitte ich euch mal wieder 
DANKE euch schon jetzt!!!
Evelyn weiß bescheid und da sie nicht feiert, wir aber eine riesen überraschung arrangiert haben, sagt sie zu mir: mama, wenn es so doll wird das der doc sagt es kann es nicht verantworten, dann gehst du sofort ins krankenhaus, dann gehen wir lieber später essen, bevor ich gar nicht mehr mit dir essen gehen kann!
es tät mir sehr leid, aber ich werde mich daran halten, sie ist schon soooo erwachsen und bedacht...................ich bin so stolz auf sie und wünsche mir einen schönen tag für sie und uns 
bis bald, ich werde bericht erstatten wie es mir jeden tag geht
lieben gruß
elke
die entnervt und doch voller hoffnung im bett liegt! 
@ monsti: ich weiß vom darm kannst du ein lied singen!!!
mir reichte und reicht bis jetzt das kleine lied vom darm, diese entzündungen und verschluß und so weiter können auf dauer ja auch nicht gut sien, und wenn es dann jetzt auch noch anfängt mit zu bluten, na danke, da hab ich gar keinen lust drauf, aber wem erzähl ich das!! 
@ schubser: ja ich weiß es tief in mir das es verkehrt war und ist das ich so lange gezögert habe, aber glaub mir ich kämpfe noch mit dem kh aufenthalt im märz der mich beinahe aus psychischen gründen das leben gekostet hätte, leider wissen viele ärzte gar nicht welche macht sie haben und benutzen diese ohne auch nur im entferntesten an die konziquenz zu denken.............mein vertrauen in ärzte die mich nicht kennen ist so weit unten und die angst vor ihnen so weit oben, das ich lieber auf der stelle stehen bleibe als vernüftigerweise zu handeln...........aber ich arbeite daran schon das es sich wieder ändert, aber es ist sehr schwer, danke trotzdem für deine unterstützung.
sun und mämchen, ihr habt völlig recht...ich würde auch schreiben: geh sofort zu arzt, ach wenn das doch immer so leicht wäre, ich danke euch
liebe gruß

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Elke,  mein inniges Daumendrücken ist Dir schon mal sicher!!!  Dein Doc meint wahrscheinlich das Stevens-Johnson-Syndrom, das primär mit Cortison behandelt wird. Warte erst mal ab, was die Blutbefunde sagen.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Brava

Ich drück fest die Daumen,das alles gut geht

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, liebes Stiefelchen, 
ich schreibs noch mal: ich drücke dir alle mir zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen und wünsch dir, dass es dir bald wieder besser geht - körperlich und psychisch. 
Vergiß nie: nach dem Regen scheint auch immer wieder die Sonne! 
Ganz liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo ihr lieben, 
erstmal vielen dank für eure daumen!!! 
ich kam am 9.5. ins kranknhaus, dort lag ich dann ganze 8 wochen, es wurden wahnsinnig viele untersuchungen gemacht, doch obwohl nach wie vor immer wieder blut (frisches und altes) sowie weißer schleim im stuhl ist konnte nichts richtig gefunden werden. das CT zeigte eine 2x2.2 cm große veränderung im rechten unterbauch was aber keinem organ zugeordnet werden konnte, auch bei der op wurde es nicht gesehen, aber verwachsungen gelöst.
tja, die schmerzen waren (und sind noch) sehr heftig und wurden im KH mit Dipidolor infusionn behandelt, dies so ca. alle 4 std., dann wurde ich dem schmerztherapeuten vorgestellt der dann noch mit 2x die woche infusionen anfing in denen dann 2 medis plus 10mg rein morphin waren, dann half das nicht mehr und der schmerzdoc packte noch bisschen was stärkeres rein.
nach den 8 wochen infusionen und 7 wochen festes liegen mit katheter im bett war ich fertig und zwar so sehr das ich aufgrund eines schmerzmittel entzuges, der mich 3 tage vor entlassung ereilte nach absetzen aller medis ( ich sollte ja nachhause und das geht nicht mit infusionen) ich kämpfte dann 1 tag im kh und 4 tage zuhause um mein leben, es war die reine hölle!!!!! 
leider wurde ich im KH 4 tage vor entlassung noch auf eine andere station verlegt und dort erfuhr ich eine menschen unwürdige behandlung durch die stationsärztin, die den pfleger anwies mich festzuhalten und mich noch am after verletzte, nachdem sie 2 schülerinnen anmaulte, es war für mich sehrrrrrrrrr schlimm und ich werde dies nicht auf sich beruhen lassen. 
der zweite stationsarzt auf meiner station hat nicht aufgepaßt und hat auf alle von kollegen/innen v.D. einfach weitere medis gepackt ohne zu schauen ob ich schon was bekomme oder ob sich die medis vertragen. so erfuhr ich durch zufall von eine A.v.D. das ich 6 medis bekäme die mich beruhigen sollen und schmerzlindernd währen und ich von ihm nichts mehr bekommen würde, er sagte: sie bekommen so viel das es mich wundert das sie überhaupt noch im bett sitzen und reden können und hier lese ich das sie auch Haldol (richtig geschrieben?) gespritzt bekam (was mir total ungebekannt war, mir wurden beruhigungstropfen von der ärztin als abführtropfen hingestellt!!!) ich war entsetzt und mein arzt auch so sehr das er sofort nach meiner entlassung dort im KH anrief und sehr böse war.
der entzug war für mich echt die hölle und ich habe nun angst das ich immer wieder in die situation kommen kann wenn ich mal etwas mehr an schmerzmedis benötige als ich so schon haben (fentanyl 100µg pflaster). 
nun, geht es mir in der 3 woche nach entlassung schon um einiges besser, leider kann ich noch nicht lange und richtig laufen, mein rheuma ist sehr aktiv und mein rheumadoc hat mich im stich gelassen aus angst vor nebenwirkungen, meine muskeln sind nicht mehr vorhanden, außerdem hatte ich 6 tage nach einlieferung im KH nachts einen erneuten schlaganfall der dank der schnellen reaktion der nachtschwester gut abgefangen werden konnte. 
so, das erstmal zu eurer information, das war der grund das ich mich hier so rar gemacht habe, nun werde ich aber versuchen wieder aktiver zu werden. 
ich wünsche euch alles gute und ihr lieben angehenden mediziner, bitte schaut immer in die patientenkurve, ob ein kollege/inn etwas verordnet hat !!!!
lieben gruß
stiefelchen - elke

----------


## lucy230279

hallo elke, 
schön dass wir dich wieder hier haben, nachdem du ja echt durch die hölle gegangen bist. musst du denn immer "hier" schreien, wenn es irgendetwas schmerzhaftes und beinahe tödliches gibt? 
liebe elke, ich wünsche dir von ganzem herzen, dass du wieder auf die beine kommst und zwar so, dass du endlich mal wieder halbwegs oder besser noch absolut normal leben kannst. 
ich drück dir die daumen. :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Elke, 
was du erlebt hast wünscht man ja seinem schlimmsten Feind nicht mal.
Da stehen einem ja die Haare zu berge. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, dass du ganz schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst. 
Hat man denn bei dir eine Darmspiegelung gemacht?
Blut im Stuhl und Schleim könnte nämlich auch eine entzündliche Darmerkrankung wie Colitis_Ulcerosa oder Morbus Crohn sein.
Gerade bei deiner rheumatischen Vorbelastung. 
Hast du denn noch andere Rheumatologen in deiner Nähe?
Wie stehts denn mit einer großen Klinik oder Uni Klinik?
Die haben fast alle auch Rheuma Ambulanzen, wo du dich behandeln lassen kannst. 
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft und gute Besserung 
Michael

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo michael, 
vielen dank für dine lieben wünsche. 
zu deinen fragen: 
ja, es wurde eine darmspiegelung gemacht, außerdem ein Selling (dünndarm untersuchung bi der bin ich vor schmerzen kollabiert), eine Kapsel-endoskopie, eine ERCP, eine bauchspiegelung (tage später musste wieder operiert werden um ein hämatom auszuräumen, dies wurde per lokalbetäubung gemacht, aber auch da bin ich kollabiert, das hämatom war 3,5cm im durchmesser aber 8 cm tief in den bauch rein)
außerdem wurden noch mehrere CT´s gemacht, wo sich immer wieder das 2 x 2.2cm große gebilde zeigte (leider ist der letzte stationsarzt der meinung das man das nicht mehr kontrollieren muss, obwohl der oberarzt vor seinem antritt da ganz anderer meinung war) 
alle untersuchungen brachten keinen wirklich nennenswerten befund, eine hämoriede der stufe I, sonst alles OB, somit bekam ich am ende gesagt das meeine beschwerden PSYCHISCH seien und ich ruhiger werden müsste und eine therapie machen sollte. 
eine therapie mache ich schon seit meinem ersten schlaganfall, um mit der ganzen situation der erkrankungen besser klar zu kommen.
seltsamer weise sagen mein neurologe sowie auch mein therapeut das die psyche zwar das wahrnehmen der schmerzindenzität negativ beeinflußen könne, aber keinem der beiden sei es in ihren jahrelangen berufserfahrung noch nicht zu ohren gekommen das die Psyche es geschaft hätte eine blutung oder schleimabsonderung zu veranlassen 
aber was soll ich machen :Huh?: 
alle untersuchungen zeigten keinen hinweis, zu beginn meines aufenthaltes hatte ich eine darmentzündung die aber sehr schnell wieder ok war, der chefarzt sagte mir das sie alles gemacht haben was ihnen zur verfügung steht und da sich nirgends was zeigt können sie auch NIX machen.
mein körper sagt aber das irgendetwas ist nicht in ordnung und mein gefühl sagt mir auch das was nicht stimmt, umsonst hab ich doch nicht immer noch die schmerzen im bauch und wenn druck auf die stelle kommt (z.b. durch enge hosen) sticht die stelle auch noch immer, und wie gesagt frischen und altes blut, der schleim.......... 
sollte es wirklich möglich sein das die Psyche so etwas auslösen kann??
und wenn ja, wie werd ich den pin im kopf wieder los?? spinne ich wirklich?? 
zu deiner frage rheumatologe, die die in meiner umgebung sind haben mich alles schon abgelehnt, = zu kompliziert, zu teuer, zu zeitaufwendig und und und, er war der einzige der sich der herausforderung stellte. tja, was ambulanzen angeht, werde ich mich wohl oder übel mal auf die suche machn müssen, doch derzeit schaffe ich es noch nicht muss also noch bisschen die schmerzenden gelenke aushalten, denn ich muss erst noch besser auf die beine kommen. 
vielen dank an euch alle die mir geantwortet haben, schön das ihr mich nicht vergessen habt!! 
lieben gruß und euch alles gute
stiefelchen = elke

----------


## Brava

Wenn man deine Geschichte so liest,bekommt man Panik
schlimm was du alles durch machst
Ich drück dir die Daumen,und wünsch dir das es wieder Bergauf geht

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo ihr lieben, 
man man man wo bleibt nur die zeit :Huh?: ?? 
Es ist schon 8 wochen her das ich heim kam, und ich schaffe es noch immer nicht länger als max. 3 std. am tag auf zu sein, ich habe weder die kraft noch die geistige grundlage dafür. 
ich war mittlerweile bei meinem rheumalogen der mir dann sagte das es KEINE rheuma-medis mehr gibt für mich, leider muss man der natur ihren lauf lassen, welche gelenke mit versteifen und deformierung reagieren werden kann er mir nicht sagen, außer die WS die wird sich weiter versteifen, er sagt das bei meinen erkrankungen es zu gefährlich sei jetzt noch immunsupresiva einzusetzen, er wolle mich nicht auf dem gewissen haben. ich bräuchte einen guten shcmerztherapeuten der mir mit hilfe von schmerzmedis das leben lebenswerter machen sollte, zumindest versuchen. 
ok, es ist sehr ehrlich von ihm, aber für mich auch wirklich nicht einfach damit klar zu kommen. 
mittlerweile lag ich wieder im KH, und 2 ärzte waren sehr sehr fleißig und wollten schon einen ZVK legen, haben sich dann entschieden mir erstmal blut aus der leiste abzunehmen, leider traf er 2 mal den beinnerv aua tut noch immer weh, dann kam ich auf intensiv, meine ICD implantierbarer cardioverter defibrilator funktionierte nicht, am folgetag wurde die hersteller firma informiert und hinzugezogen, und oh man ich konnt es kaum glauben, morgens hieß es alles kaputt, das komplette system muss erneuert werden, und nachmittags waren dann die damen und herren der herstellerfirma da und JUCHUHHHHHHH  keine op, sie haben alles durch gecheckt und mussten feststellen, das die herren kardiologen (3 an der zahl) in dem anderen KH wo ich ja 8 wochen lag, haben NACH der op meinen ICD NICHT mehr eingeschaltet!!!!
ich könne froh sein das ich in der zeit keine attacke hatte, ich hätte mich auf den ICD verlassen und wäre verstorben   :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  na toll
aber ist ja nix passiert,!! 
dieses kh bekommt nun eine ausgibige nachschulung was das bedienen dieser ICD betrifft. 
wie ist es euch in der ganzen zeit ergangen :Huh?:  
ich werd mich mal so langsam durchlesen und sicher noch bei dem einen oder anderen meinen komentar abgeben *lächel* 
alles gute und paßt auf euch auf
lieben gruß
stiefelchen - elke 
ps: was das problem mit blut im stuhl betrifft, kann ich vermelden: alles unverändert!! hab ich immer wieder max. 3 tage dann ist es wieder gut..............tja, schauen wir mal

----------


## lucy230279

hallo elke, 
schön dass du wieder zurück bist, wenn auch net mit ganz so guten nachrichten. 
was soll das heißen, es gibt keine medis mehr für dich? ist die versteifung der gelenke nicht aufzuhalten? 
das macht mir nun nicht wirklich mut (hab cP) aber was mir mut macht, ist dein willen zu kämpfen und dein durchhaltevermögen. :bravo_2_cut:  
weiter so :s_thumbup:

----------


## Stiefelchen

ein hallo an alle, 
es tut mir leid das ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe, aber mir geht es absolut nicht gut!! 
ich habe ja schon geschrieben das ich keinerlei rheumamedis mehr nehmen darf, und das finden meine gelenke super : party ohne chemie störungen!! 
ich hatte die ganze zeit max. 3 std. am tag zur verfügung, das machte mich schon fertig, aber nun habe ich seit 2 wochen wieder sehr starke krämpfe, wässrig-blutige durchfälle, nahrungsaufnahme ist kaum, max. 1 mal täglich möglich (max. halbes brötchen) dann nach ca. 30min. beginnt das dillema, krämpfe durchfall übelkeit bis teils zum erbrechen.
nun hab ich max. 1 std. am tag und die nicht mal am stück wo es mir möglich ist auf zu sein. die schmerzen sind einfach irre.
die bauchschmerzen waren ja nie ganz weg, aber sooooo heftig waren sie nicht mal im kH. 
ich habe mich total zurückgezogen, meine stimmung würde ich als depresiv bezeichnen und ich schaffe es nicht das zu durchbrechen. 
mein mann hat für mich termin bei doc gemacht, war nun zur blutabnahme, die auch sehrrrr schwierig war, denn seit meinem 2ten schlaganfall, lt. ärzten, sind meine venen nicht nur klein und sehr dünn sondern auch spassmig ich wurde sooooo oft gepickst, der doc sagt mir das er solch einen schlimmen fall von KEINE venen noch nicht mal in seiner jahrenlangen notarzt tätigkeit hatte, das wir uns da mal was überlegen sollten!!!   was :Huh?: ?
wenn ich in kh´s komme die mich kennen, wird mitlerweile sofort ein ZVK gelegt :embarrassed_cut:  
wärend der blutabnahme - versuch - sagte mir die schwester sie hätten schon versucht mich tel. zu erreichen, denn bei der letzten B.ab. vom 2.8. wurden Yersinien nachgewiesen, die müssen kontrolliert werden.....lat. den unterwerten des labors hab ich die aber wohl schon länger und konnten nur wegen den immunsupresivas nicht nachgewiesen werden!!?? außerdem bin ich auch HLA B27 positiv, hab schon seit meinem 8 lebensjahr cP. 
mit den bauchschmerzen habe ich seit 1994 zu tun, allerdings damals ohne blutungen.
ach ja, am 15. sep. bekam ich auch noch eine Analvenen thrombose die mich auch noch nicht in ruhe läst. 
ok, ihr werdet wahrscheinlich sagen, das ich hätte schon LANGE zum arzt gemusst, zumal ich ja marcumarpatientin bin................... und JA ihr habt sicher recht damit, aber könnt ihr das verstehen :Huh?: 
ich kann nicht mehr!!  meine nerven sind am ende (trotz psychotherapie)
die 8 wochen KH, der lebengefährlich entzug nach der entlassung, die untersuchungen........es ist ja auch sehr vieles mit schmerzen verbunden zusätzlich durch die untersuchungen und dann kann man mir nicht mal helfen, das gebilde in meinem bauchraum wurde nicht mehr kontrolliert, war auch einmal nicht mehr notwendig :Huh?:  ich kann dem gazen nicht mehr folgen, möchte ich auch nicht mehr ich weiß nicht wie ich das alles verpacken soll :Huh?:  :Huh?:  
Du musst die Erkrankung annehmen, sonst geht es dir NIE besser!!! bekomme ich immer wieder gesagt, OH JAAAAAAA  toll, also 1. welche der erkrankungen soll ich annehmen :Huh?:   2. wie kann ich sie alle annehmen :Huh?:   
schmerzmittel bekomm ich schon, genau gesagt 150µg Fentanyl pflaster, lt. doc sind das pro std. 15mg morphium und dennoch habe ich heftige schmerzen, sicher ich hab auch noch für schmerzspitzen morphium tabl. 2,6mg zum auffüttern des pflasters bekommen, aber das ist doch keine lösung.......... 
Mensch ich bin 43 jahre alt und bekomme vom arzt gesagt: suchen sie sich einen guten schmerztherapeuten der ihnen genug schmerzmedis gibt, so das ihre lebensqualität nicht gegen 0 geht! 
und jetzt kaum bin ich hier auf der seite, lese ich das die sonde meine ICD´s nicht das gelbe vom ei ist und es zum bruch kommen kann ja sogar unter umständen bei pech lebensgefährlich werden kann...........super das pech hab ich ja in vollem umfang gemietet 
es tut mir leid das ich euch hier so voll jammere, nur in mir sind sooooooooo viele fragen, aber keine antworten........  
@lucy, tut mir leid das ich dir angst gemacht habe mit meinem letzten beitrag schon, aber BITTE glaube mir, es gibt nur ganzzzzzz selten solch ein fall wie mich und ich habe das rheuma schon viel viele jahre wo es noch keine guten basis medis gab und ich denke und hoffe doch das du eine basis nimmst :Huh?:  
ich werd mich jetzt erstmal noch bisschen hier durch lesen und vielleicht kann ich ja noch wohl meinen senf dazu geben und jemanden etwas helfen. 
Michael, was macht das studium? wie weit bist du jetzt?
Patientenschubser, Günni und all ihr anderen lieben, wie geht es euch :Huh?:  
lieben gruß und alles gute paß auf euch auf!!!!
Stiefelchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

*schauder* 
Dir geht es ja richtig sch....., aber das muss ich dir wohl nicht extra schreiben! 
Habt ihr den eine Schmerzambulanz in der Nähe? 
Wenn ja dann schau das du dort hin kommst wg den Schmerzen, die kennen sich in aller Regel sehr gut aus und können dir sicherlich helfen (hoff´ich jedenfalls!). 
Lässt sich gg den massiven Durchfall nichts machen? 
Infusionstherapie? 
Opiumsaft (sorgt für Verstopfung!)
Schmerzmittelpumpe? 
Ein ZVK ist sicherlich nicht das Allerschlechteste, ich hab da schon andere Dinge gesehen von unseren Notärzten....
Punktion am Hals (!), am Fußrücken, es gibt dann auch noch eine sogenannte *Bone Injection Gun*...
Ja das ist es wirklich eine Art Pistole mit der eine Kanüle in das Schienbein geschossen wird.... klick mich 
Ansonsten mir gehts gut und dir wünsche ich von ganzem Herzen einen großen Sack voll Geduld, guter Laune und natürlich jede Menge gute Besserung. 
lg Schubser

----------


## Teetante

Stiefelchen, ich drück Dich mal vorsichtig!  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  
Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalle von Herzen gute Besserung, gute Ärzte und vor allem, daß zumindest Teile Deiner Erkrankungen irgendwie besser werden - warst Du denn mal in einer Schmerzambulanz oder bei einem niedergelassenen Schmerztherapeuten? 
Viel viel Glück weiterhin, schön, daß Du Dich trotz Deiner Schmerzen hier gemeldet hast! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo schubser und hallo teetante 
danke für eure lieben worte"! 
schubser: leider geben meine füsse genauso wenig her wie der rest, beim letzten kh aufenthalt, haben sie es nach 23 mal stechen geschaft eine säuglings viggo zu legen, leider hielt die nur 1 tag. 
hab meinem doc gestern den vorschlag mit der pistole gemacht, er schaut mich mit riesen augen an, konnte sich abe rnicht dafür erwärmen, einem port würd er bei mir nicht zustimmen, da ich hohe komplikationsraten haben bei den op´s die man nicht mal so nennen dürfte weil sie so klein sind. 
und nun Schuber und Teetante, 
ich bin in schmerztherapeutischer behandlung, überlege aber ob ich nicht doch mal zu einer super netten ärztin gehen sollte die im KH chefärztin der schmerzstation und ambulanz ist, sie hat mir letztes jahr schon angeboten sich meiner anzunehmen. 
ich werde jetzt noch einen neuen thread aufmachen, da mein hausdoc mich gerne in die DKD einweisen würde dazu aber im anderen mehr 
lieben vielen dank für eure guten wünsche
danke
gruß
elke

----------


## Brava

Sorry kam erst jetzt zum lesen
Na du hast aber einiges hinter dir!!!
Dir kann man nur Gute Besserung wünschen :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo ihr lieben, 
ja ich lebe noch  :yes_3_cut:  auch wenn es mal wieder knapp war. 
Ich bekam am 27.12.07 wieder blutige durchfälle mit erbrechen, doch ich wollte nicht ins krankenhaus und habe es so weit rausgezögert bis gar nix mehr ging, außerdem hatte ich auch am 27,12. starke herzschmerzen, übelkeit, schmerzen im kiefer und li. arm, aber ich bin einfach ins bett setzte mich fast aufrecht und versuchte meine atemnot mit bewusstem atmen zu kontrollieren und dem bewusstsein das mir ja nichts passieren kann da ich den Defi habe. Nun denn, ich kam dann am 10.01. völlig dehydriert und ständig übergebend, sie versuchten eine nadel zu legen was ständig misslang, ich bekam dann 2 mal aus der leiste blutabgenommen da das blut bis es im labor war geronnen war, musste nochmals blut abgenommen werden und ein zugang. 
nach einigen untersuchungen fragte mich die ärztin ob veränderungen im EKG bekannt wären, ich sagte in einer erbrechens-pause ja, ich habe einen Defi. 
doch die ärztin fragte nochmals ist eine EKG veränderung bekannt, erst in dem moment verstand ich und sagte: NEIN im NOv. war mein EKG beim Kardiologen noch OK
also rief sie ihren kollegen, den Kardiologischen Oberarzt, der kam schaute mein EKG an und sagte nur: sofort auf Überwachung Herzinfarkt und als er hörte wann ich die beschwerden hatte, schimpfte er mit mir ich erklärte ihm das ich doch den Defi habe und deswegen keinen akt draus gemacht habe, er meinte dann dass der Defi einen Infarkt nicht verhindern kann und so weiter 
tja, dann kam das problem mit meinen nieren noch zum tragen, denn ich hatte nur noch ca. alle 48std. max. 40ml urin 
am nächsten tag unterzuckerte ich wieder, so das der gastroendrologe den verdacht eines Insulinomes äußerte, es folgte eine 3 tägige kontrolle (die leider nicht richtig gemacht wurde, weiß ich aber erst jetzt), doch am 2 tag der kontrollen schlief ich nur und am abend war ich nicht mehr ansprechbar, warum auch immer, in der nacht wurde ein CT gemacht mit verdacht auf dritten schlaganfall, dieser bestätigte sich gott sei dank nicht.............................mir wurde ein antagonist gespritzt und binne 1 min. war ich mal wieder im schlimmsten entzug und schrie vor schmerzen, KEINER konnte mir sagen was passiert ist, warum ich trotz schmerzpflaster reduktion, 2 tage zuvor, nicht mehr ansprechbar war, doch die schmerzen musste ich durchmachen, es war wieder die Hölle. 
am nächsten tag fragte ich nicht mehr höflich nach einem schmerztherapeuten, sondern verlangte einen, es kam ein anästhesist der meinte er habe ein 2 wöchiges schmerztherapie seminar gemacht udn würde nun NUR seinem kollegen zuliebe dieses konsil machen, denn eigentlich sei er NUR für akut- notfälle und den op zuständig. daraufhin sagte ich das ich mich durchaus als AKUTpatientin fühle, nun ja, er fing an mit mir über die defination der schmerzstärke zu diskutieren, ob ich schon ein kind bekommen hätte, ob ich die geburt voll mit erlebt hätte und das die geburt eine 10 auf der schmerzskala sei, worauf ich ihm wiedersprach.........nun ja, nachdem er mir noch ein paar nette sprüche reindrückte, wie z.b. wir sind der gleiche jahrgang und sie sind schon in rente haben sie es gut und bla bla bla, verliess er mein zimmer mit den worten, ich solle in eine schmerzklinik gehen, auf meine antwort: ja geh ich auch aber das hilft mir in meiner jetzigen situation ja nicht meinte er nur: ich hätte nichts und daher brauchte ich ihn auchn icht.
nun, ich verließ noch am selben nachmittag das krankenhaus auf eigene verantwortung, nachdem leider auch mein mich behandelnder arzt nicht mehr für mich zu sprechen war. 
von der herzkatheter, und nephrologischen untersuchung, sowie der Insulinom abklärung war keine rede mehr. 
so sehr ich fertig war als dieser mensch das zimmer verlassen hatte, so sehr ich weinte weil ich mal wieder allein gelassen wurde, aber genau in dem moment machte in meinem Kopf etwas KLICK und mir war klar, wenn ich jetzt nicht anfange für mich zu kämpfen, nicht anfange hinter mir zu stehen und mich für MICH stark zu machen, dann kann ich schon mal meine kiste aussuchen, doch das wollte ich auf einmal nicht mehr
und seit dem Kämpfe ich für MICH wie eine Löwin und ich bin stolz darauf!! und mein Doc auch, er freut sich das mein kampfgeist wieder erwacht ist. 
zuhause angekommen, immer noch mit erbrechen und durchfall, hab ich mit meinem kardiologen gesprochen, er schaute sich das EKG an und wies mich sofort in die herzklinik ein wo der defi gesetzt wurde, dort lag ich dann 5 tage auf intensiv, teils instabil mit sauerstoff, dann herzkatheter............doch alles es super verlaufen und gut gegangen. 
kaum zuhause bekam ich bei einem neuen -alten- rheumatologen (bei ihm war ich vor jahren schon einmal) innerhalb von 14 tagen einen termin, er war entsetzt das ich nicht mehr behandelt werde und wies mich sofort in eine rheumaklinik ein, dort sollte mit einem TNF-Alpha behandlet werden, er wollte das ich in der klinik eingestellt werde da es gerade in meinem fall nicht ungefährlich ist, doch dort weigerte man sich und so stellte man mich auf MTX udn cortison ein, *freu* klar ging es mir binne 5 tagen dank corti wesentlich besser, doch das MTX vertrug ich in der höhe nicht so toll, übelkeit mit erbrechen und schlafen im stehen waren die folge, dann klemmte ich mir noch einen nerv bei der KG ein da ich mal wieder nicht hören konnte und zuviel auf einmal wollte, aber unterm strich war es super und hat mir gut getan.
mein rheumadoc war nicht so zufrieden, er hat das MTX sofort um die hälfte reduziert und hat dann doch selbst mit Remicade infus begonnen.
ich habe nun schon 2 intus, leider auch immer asthmaanfälle 2 tage dannach, doch ich weiß nicht ob sie wirklich mit dem Remicade zusammen hängen, also lasse ich mich nun überraschen ob ich am dienstag meine 3 infu bekomme oder nicht. 
doch eines ist seit dem ich Remicade bekomme SUPER gworden, und zwar mein Durchfall *freu* ich hab seit dem NUR 2 mal durchfall OHNE blut!!!!! JUCH HUUUUU 
leider ist aber seit dem auch mein Mund total wund, die mundwinkel sind eingerissen und die haut von den lippen geht jeden tag ab, die zunge hat tiefe offene furchen und auch blässchen, und das kriegen wir einfach nicht in den griff!
also wenn einer von euch da noch eine idee hätte :Huh?: ?? 
dann sagt sie mir bitte, ich bin für alles offen!!! 
am 31 juli hab ich nun wieder eine untersuchung wegen des Insulinoms, je nach dem wie die ausfällt werde ich mich dann im August-September nochmals ins Krankenhaus begeben und nachschauen lassen, bzw. es gegebenenfalls per OP entfernen lassen. 
OK, begeistert bin ich davon nicht, denn eine op an der bauchspeicheldrüse soll wohl auch in dem fall nicht so toll sein, außerdem wurde mir gesagt das Insulinome zu 95% immer gutartig sind, doch selbst wenn sie gutartig sind müssen sie entfernt werden da sie böse werden können und das risiko soll man nicht eingehen?!!?!! 
ich hoffe das nun die untersuchung nix bringt und meine leider doch häufige unterzuckerung einen anderen banalen grund hat.
meist merke ich es ja frühzeitig und kann mit traubenzucker vorm schlapp machen gegensteuern. aber ab und an, bzw. gerade gegen abend komm ich auch mit einem BZ von 40 ganz gut klar, nur morgends nicht, OK da ist er auch öfter dann nur bei 38 das ist dann auch mir zu wenig, wobei das letzte mal es erst bei 32 dunkel wurde, aber wie gesagt, meist merke ich es vorher und dann nehm ich sofort traubenzucker, setz mich hin und warte bis es wieder geht. 
was ist noch passiert:
nun im März war mal wieder mein INR total entglitten, da es freitag abend war konnte ich nichts groß mehr tun, samstags morgens dann der schock, mein Urin war NUR blutrot, die kontroll stäbchen für meine nieren zeigten, klar blut und jede menge Leukos an, hab ich alles genommen was ich so zuhause hatte doch es half nicht wirklich viel und ich musste montags zum doc, der nephro schimpfte mit mir das ich so lange gewartet hatte und leider hat sich die einfuhr mit der ausfuhr noch nicht 100% normalisiert, heißt die ausfuhr ist zu niedrig, doch zum glück ist das bluten der niere wieder weg.
ja, und vor zwei wochen wurde ich wach weil ich ein feuchtes gefühl am/im re.ohr hatte und als ich das licht anmachte sah ich das schon alles voller blut war, ich machte alles sauber, hab mein ohr ausgewaschen und bat meine tochter ins ohr zu schauen ob sie die quelle ausmachen kann, doch das konnte sie nicht, das blut kam von zu weit hinten als das sie es hätte sehen können.
nun ratet mal was für ein tag es war? RICHTIG freitag, ich kontrollierte meine gerinnung die war aber mit einem INR von 3.2 super, dennoch blutete es fast 38std. aus dem ohr, dann ließ es nach, auch der druck im kopf, die ohren und zahnschmerzen ließen nach.  
so, ihr lieben, alle die nun hier angelangt sind und alles gelsen haben kann ich nur meine achtung aussprechen!!!
nach sooooo viel text, also soooo lange durchhalten ein dickes DANKESCHÖN dafür
ich hoffe euch allen ist es besser ergangen und geht es jetzt auch noch soweit gut!!! 
ich hoffe das es sich bei mir nun ma lbissel zum positiven einpendelt und ich mal wieder öfter kraft und nerven habe mich hier wieder einzubringen, denn ich finde das forum wirklich gut!!! 
Michael, du hast dich ja wahnsinnig verändert auf dem foto!!!! und wenn ich richtig sehe bist du auch fertig oder :Huh?:  du bist jetzt ein Arzt!!! hast du auch deinen Dr. schon?? und bist du jetzt an deinem facharzt dran :Huh?:  
Patientenschubser wie geht es dir?? 
Lucy was machst du?? 
Teetante und all ihr anderen die mich noch kennen, wie ist es euch ergangen :Huh?:  
ich wünsche euch auf jeden fall alles gute und hoffentlich bis bald
liebe grüße
dat
Stiefelchen

----------


## lucy230279

hallo stiefelchen, 
schön dass du wieder zurück bist. :s_thumbup:  
mensch, was hast du denn schon wieder für sachen durchgemacht? will jetzt gar net auf die einzelnen sachen eingehn, aber bei manchen kann ich nur den kopf schütteln, bezüglich des verhaltens der ärzte, aber auch deines verhaltens. 
auf jeden fall bin ich froh, dass du jetzt für dich kämpfst und hoffe doch, dich nun wieder öfter hier zu sehn :shy_flower:

----------


## Stiefelchen

huhu lucy und all ihr anderen, 
ich hoffe euch geht es soweit gut?!!! 
@stine: wie geht es dir?? hast du deine grippe wieder weggeschickt?? ich hoffe doch"! 
@patientenschubser: wie geht es deinen kindern? hoffe doch auch wieder gut!!! 
und Lucy: bist du wieder zuhause?? oder weilst du noch im Kh?? wie geht es dir? 
Ich hatte letzte woche meinen blutabnahme termin für die 3 infu Remicade totalllll vergessen und somit musste ich dann am montag zu meinem rheumadoc und Juchhuuu 
diesmal hat die blutabnahme gut geklappt *freu* meine leisten wurden verschont *ufz* zum glück, mir tut das immer sooo dolle weh. 
OK, also mein doc kam rein und meinte das aufgrund meiner erheblich verstärkten Atemnot er sich entschlossen hat Remicade abzu setzen *traurig-schau* ich sagte nochmal das ich ja nicht behaupten kann das es wirklich vom Remic. kommt, doch es ist schon so das mein mann sagt ich würde schon nach 5 schritten beim atmen pfeiffen, ob mir das nicht auffällt?, naja, ich nehm das alles nicht so ernst, wird schon alles gut gehn! 
So, nun hat er mir am Montag direkt Humira gespritzt, man das Zeug ist ja der Hammer, es hat mich ganz schön umgehauen, und jetzt bzw. Donnerstag musste ich ja wieder MTX spritzen und gestern ging es mir auch nicht soooo berauschend, aber das ist morgen bzw. nachher auch wieder besser - bestimmt- 
Mein wunder Mund macht mir allerdings echt große probleme, doch keines der Medis hat bisher geholfen, also da wär ich doch für jeden tipp dankbar!!!!
Meine mundwinkel sind komplett eingerissen udn heilen nicht mehr, die obere hautschicht der lippen löst sich 2-4 mal täglich ab, die zunge hat tiefe wunde furchen und ich habe immer bläschen an, auf und/oder unter der zunge, und an tagen wo es ganz heftig ist hab ich schluckbeschwerden bis zur halsmitte, so ca. höhe Kehlkopf. 
Also bitte immer her mit euren Ideen, ganz egal in welche richtung!!! 
Ich sagte meinem doc das ich mit Remicade so begeistert war was mein Darm angeht, und er meinte das wenn ich glück habe, Humira auch so gut auf den Darm wirken kann, OH ich hoffe es soooo doll, denn am Dienstag und Mittwoch hatte ich jeweils wieder Durchfall............hmmmm ich hoffe das bleibt bei dem und es war vll nur eine art - umstellungsreaktion - *lächel* 
so, nun werd ich noch meine aua-gelenke eincremen und dann bissel heia machen,
ich wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes, erholsames und schmerzfreies wochenende 
liebe grüße euer positives, kämpfendes
Stiefelchen

----------

